# My prefab cabin



## karlscabin (Mar 18, 2010)

I am building a survival camp for myself in the oregon mountains. I am keeping a diary blog of activities, as well as some stuff on solar, woodstoves ect.
There is a wealth of info around here, I'll be around here all night,I think.:2thumb:

If you would like to look at my cabin, check it out at: :beercheer: karlscabin on HubPages :2thumb:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great website. We still had 4 kids at home when we first moved into our 16x32, off-grid, log cabin with no running water. We made a two level, curtian enclosed sleeping platform for the kids (just enough room for two mattresses on each level, boys on top level girls at floor level) and my wife and I had a curtained off corner for our bed. The rest was "living area." We survived just fine the first winter until we could add on more rooms in the summer. 

People today have a poor definition of "needs." If you want to get a better understanding of what a person truly "needs" do some reading from people who have faced severe persecution and/or poverty and study history. Very few of our ancestors would have applied the word "need" to much of what we say we "couldn't live without."


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Great website. We still had 4 kids at home when we first moved into our 16x32, off-grid, log cabin with no running water. We made a two level, curtian enclosed sleeping platform for the kids (just enough room for two mattresses on each level, boys on top level girls at floor level) and my wife and I had a curtained off corner for our bed. The rest was "living area." We survived just fine the first winter until we could add on more rooms in the summer.
> 
> People today have a poor definition of "needs." If you want to get a better understanding of what a person truly "needs" do some reading from people who have faced severe persecution and/or poverty and study history. Very few of our ancestors would have applied the word "need" to much of what we say we "couldn't live without."


mosquitomountainman, what off-grid power system do you use for your laptop or desktop computer power. What kind of connection do you have, dial-up, broadband or cable.
I use a broadband card from Verizon for my laptop connection, pretty fast overall.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> mosquitomountainman, what off-grid power system do you use for your laptop or desktop computer power. What kind of connection do you have, dial-up, broadband or cable.
> I use a broadband card from Verizon for my laptop connection, pretty fast overall.


We have a little over 1000 watts solar power, seven deep cycle batteries, and our primary inverter is an old 850 watt Trace unit. We began with one 65 watt panel and expanded the solar power system bit by bit over the years.

We use laptop and netbook computers. My wife has one laptop and two netbooks (long story). I have a netbbook and laptop.

We are set up to live pretty much without electricity if we chose. (And we did the first year here.) We bought a small, energy efficient electric refrigerator a couple of years ago and run it off the solar in the spring/summer/fall and turn it off in the winter. It's cold enough then we don't need to plug it in.

We have wireless DSL at the house.

We've added to the solar so many times that I'm going to set up a new tower this summer and re-wire the whole mess. We also have a 400 watt wind generator but we aren't using it at present.


----------



## karlscabin (Mar 18, 2010)

*thanks for stopping by!*

I started a new blog, that I can make longer, as the project drives on, I bought a domain name for it, an when it becomes live, I will post a link....
Right now, I'm having a battle of wits with mother nature, who insists on dumping snow, where I would like to work....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mother Nature can be like that some times ... Hang in there!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a good thread to keep going, looking forward to more input, I have a nice 25 ft travel trailer , an Arctic Fox and I have 4 deep cycle battery's, I'm thinking about getting a solar package for it to keep the battery's charged 
( also have 2 2k honda gens..) and just call it a cabin!... I may just take the wheels off and block it up and build a screened porch and call it home...what more does an old fart living alone need?... place to grow... veggies of course  and shoot right outside.. shade trees and chickens free ranging... buy a little propane for the fridge and heat when needed... I mean I can rough it if need be, I can drink my Jim Beam without ice!! but damn it the :beercheer: has to be cold!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> This is a good thread to keep going, looking forward to more input, I have a nice 25 ft travel trailer , an Arctic Fox and I have 4 deep cycle battery's, I'm thinking about getting a solar package for it to keep the battery's charged
> ( also have 2 2k honda gens..) and just call it a cabin!... I may just take the wheels off and block it up and build a screened porch and call it home...what more does an old fart living alone need?... place to grow... veggies of course  and shoot right outside.. shade trees and chickens free ranging... buy a little propane for the fridge and heat when needed... I mean I can rough it if need be, I can drink my Jim Beam without ice!! but damn it the :beercheer: has to be cold!


I have the same setup with the batteries on a 27' travel trailer, I use a 80watt panel and a Trace c-40 charge controller to keep the rig charged at all times. A small inverter inside provides 120vac if needed. Jim Beam with ice thank you my man.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

If you REALLY wanted to make a 'Survival Cabin' portable, stuff a Yard Barn 'Build it yourself' kit in a covered trailer,
With solar panels, inverter, batteries and insulation.

Hook up and be off to the 'Boonies' in one 'Do It Yourself' swoop.

Solar Panels, batteries, inverter give you power to build the 'Cabin', and you can live in the trailer until it's up.
After it's up, the trailer is storage and scavenging space.
The trailer is also a place to mount your power stuff, panels, inverters, batteries so they aren't in the cabin in case you have to 'Bug Out' again,
And they let you take your power/power tools with you when you are scavenging.

Personally, I don't think the 'End Of The World' planning is a practical use of your time/money,
But a little forethought and planning will make your 'Bug Out' much easier!

Trailers also store extra fuel, supplies away from your house in case there is a leak in the fuel containers...
You don't want that stuff in your home, or even in your vehicle!

*IF*...
There is some big deal and you actually have to bug out, then if people are likely to shoot at you, you DO NOT want that fuel in the vehicle with you!

I hate having a gas can on the back of my little Jeep, or a chain saw fuel can in the back of my Jeeps, they are ALWAYS burping gas fumes in the vehicles or getting knocked over and leaking...
I can't imagine what it would be like to have fuel cans getting hit by gunfire INSIDE my vehicle!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

The only way your gas tank is going to explode is if it is hit by a tracer round or incendiary. Other then that I'd say you should be more worried about the bullets flying at your head.


----------

